# Mimosa tree branches?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I read that mimosa branches are safe for birds, so I baked some. But I'm not sure they're safe for mice?
I know I use them for my opossum, but he doesn't chew on them. 

Anyone know if this is safe for mice? I have baked them for a while, so they are at least parasite free.


----------

